

Solvay wins contract to provide plastic for iPhone 6: Bloomberg - hack4supper
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-13/solvay-said-to-win-iphone-6-contract-to-supply-plastic.html

======
hack4supper
More info on PEEK here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEEK](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEEK)

